# bloodline



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

How do i start my own bloodline


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

IMO your dog have to have been a well producing dog with many titles to get a name for itself so in future people will refer there dogs as your bloodline, i guess it takes years and years to get a rep for yourself. But in saying that your 'bloodline' is going to still be say for example a "redboy/jeep" dog


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Breed dogs for about 30 years until you have a pure gene pool which is producing consistently. Of course, whether your bloodline is any good depends on what you do with it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: I have nothing to add now that just about sums it up


----------

